# Siezed Mower Deck



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

I have a Yardman 12.5HP witha 38" deck which I acquired mid-summer of 06. Used it all fall with no problems......Over the winter we stored it inside, but when we opened back up the end of March it had to go outside. Yes, I know I need a shed for it.

Since then I've been using it around the property with a dump cart, and it starts and runs fine.

Today I went to do the first mow of the year, and the deck is seized. I took the deck off, but I don't see any short cuts to unseizing it.......looks like it's time for brute force and ignorance!!

So, do I just start unbolting, and when i have everything unbolted start hammering the shafts out of the bushings? Or is there some other way to go? 

Does anybody know if there is a taper on the bushings? Which way does it run? Does the shaft come out down or up?

Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It has been ages Jim! Great to see you posting again. Welcome back. 

I take that there are no grease zirk fittings on the mower? In that case, you may have some luck with a heat gun. If you heat up the pulley bearings, they may loosen up enough for you to work them back and forth loosening them up. I would also apply generous amounts of Kroil or PB Blaster around the bearing areas to help penetrate & lubricate and break them loose. The other option is if you have a big enough tub or other container suitable to fill up with diesel fuel and emerse the mower deck in the tub full of diesel fuel. After soaking for several days, it may loosen up. Sounds like a tough pain in the neck job. You may well still have to go the brute force route if none of these options work. About the all the ideas that come to my mind anyhow.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi Chief,

Thanks for the ideas. I needed to get the lawn done since we are having a graduation party for our youngest tomorrow. He graduated from Dalhousie University in Computer Science on Wednesday. And he has a job!!!!Sorry, for wandering, but great news has to be told, right? 

Anyway, facing divorce if it didn't get mowed, I went to the kitchen and got a can of WalMart spray canola oil (substitute for Pam) and sprayed the shafts just above the blade mounts. Put on the big box end spanner (1" size) and lo and behold it turned. Took a few turns to get both blades spinning free, but free they did!

You're right about the grease fittings. I didn't find one anywhere on the tractor. ....

A bit of a nightmare to get the deck back on, but it ran, it cut, and tomorrow AM I hope to get the back done.

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did your Husky with the sycronized cutting blade deck finally give out? Glad to hear you got the deck working and averted the divorce.  Congratulations on your son's graduation. I am sure you must be very proud. :cheers:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Yes, we are very pleased and proud. All four are now gainfully employed, including the oldest who is serving with the Canadian Army in Afghanistan right now.

I sold the Husqvarna to a local guy with time on his hands.......he'll need it! I don't know if I told you I inherited it from my BIL. The deal was, in NO circumstances could it ever come back to him!!! I should have listened harder..........


----------

